# Microsoft Access out of Memory



## mpkc76 (Oct 31, 2004)

I went to use it for the first time. It told me it was out of memory. Is there anything I can do. Do I have to erase the Office Microsoft. Then reinstall it. Could the the Mirosoft disc I have not have it on it. So that's why it's out of memory. So what's the answer. It's Microsoft Office 97 that I'm using.


----------



## Technician (May 30, 2006)

For a start, why use Office 97 when you got win XP??
Install Office 2003. That should solve prob.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Technician

Not everyone can afford to buy updated versions of everything MS issues. Doesn't seem to be much of a solution to this particular problem.

mpkc76

Office 97 will work on XP.
What are your system specs - disk space, RAM, processor etc. Please let us know the *exact* error messages you receive etc. Then we'll be able to provide better assistance.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Glaswegian said:


> Technician
> 
> Not everyone can afford to buy updated versions of everything MS issues. Doesn't seem to be much of a solution to this particular problem.
> 
> ...


Another reason to continue using an older version of MS Office is that a lot of custom coding in Access will not transfer properly to a new version. The expense of upgrading the software AND paying for someone to rework the database isn't worth it to a lot of people.


----------



## boggins (Nov 7, 2007)

I also have the same problem. running XP SP2, 1gb memory , 180gb HDD, its something to do with XP as it happened on my old computer when I upgraded to XP. Recently I have bought a new computer and still have the same problem.:4-dontkno


----------

